# The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Erster Test zum Rollenspiel mit sensationeller Wertung aufgetaucht



## FrankMoers (6. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Erster Test zum Rollenspiel mit sensationeller Wertung aufgetaucht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Erster Test zum Rollenspiel mit sensationeller Wertung aufgetaucht


----------



## Adariel (6. November 2011)

Von Exklusiv Tests halte ich wenig, da dort generell "diese Exklusivität" positiv mit in die Wertung einfließt.

Aber auch so erwarte ich von Bethesda gar nichts anderes, dass Spiel wird eh ein Brecher da mach ich mir absolut keine Sorgen und deshalb ist es auch schon seit der Gamescom (Amazon Angebot günstigster Kaufpreis bis zum Release -10 Euro, aktuell zahl ich 37 Euro dafür = Tendenz fallend) vorbestellt.


----------



## ThoranJafar (6. November 2011)

Atomic ist zwar ein super Magazin, aber bei Spielebewertungen sollte man sie nicht als Referenz nehmen. Atomic lässt sich mehr mit PC Games Hardware vergleichen, nur das Atomic es geschafft hat einen Kult ums Magazin aufleben zu lassen.


----------



## Longinos (6. November 2011)

Wenn The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim so gut währe würde das Printmagazin Atomic nicht das einzige Magazin sein das so früh testen darf. Immerhin dürften solche Wertungen die Vorbestellungen nochmals in die Höhe treiben!!! Ich frage mich also wie viel ein zusätzlicher Wertungspunkt Atomic an Geld eingebracht hat!!!


----------



## Pete1911 (6. November 2011)

Das Review ist auf der XBOX 360 gemacht worden ,steht über dem Bewertungskasten.


----------



## Red-Bird (6. November 2011)

Am ende steht ganz Fett da reviewed on Xbox 360 ...oder hab ich jetzt was verpasst XD ansonsten klingt es alles sehr interessant...die frage ist..MW3 oder Skyrim -.-


----------



## NeoRoy (6. November 2011)

Wenn es tatsächlich ein Test der PC-Version sein sollte, wieso ist dann neben dem Ergebnis eine XBox abgedruckt?
Entweder ihre Bilder sind unglücklich und verwirrend gewählt, oder es handelt sich doch um die 360-Version


----------



## Orthus (6. November 2011)

Red-Bird schrieb:


> Am ende steht ganz Fett da reviewed on Xbox 360 ...oder hab ich jetzt was verpasst XD ansonsten klingt es alles sehr interessant...die frage ist..MW3 oder Skyrim -.-



Kopf -> Tisch....die Antwort ist natürlich Skyrim und wenn noch Geld übrig ist BF3.


----------



## MFBB (6. November 2011)

Ihr hättet euch den Test doch wenigstens durchlesen können bevor ihr eine News darüber schreibt 

Im Test steht doch auf der letzten Seite "Reviewed on Xbox360".
Keine PC Version.


----------



## FrankMoers (6. November 2011)

NeoRoy schrieb:


> Wenn es tatsächlich ein Test der PC-Version sein sollte, wieso ist dann neben dem Ergebnis eine XBox abgedruckt?
> Entweder ihre Bilder sind unglücklich und verwirrend gewählt, oder es handelt sich doch um die 360-Version


 
Die Heft-Scans wurden eben erst hochgeladen, hab´ ein Update gemacht, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Blasterishere (6. November 2011)

Ich hoffe DHL/Hermes liefert zeitig, kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## IlllIIlllI (6. November 2011)

mit 82% wär ich auch völlig zufrieden gewesen als kunde


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (6. November 2011)

Ich denke,die wertung ist gerechtfertigt, aber wenn die PC Version getestet wird, gibt es auf keinen Fall 95%...eher 90... sicher wird das Menu ein MInuspunkt oder eventuell schwache Texturen...


----------



## knarfe1000 (6. November 2011)

Red-Bird schrieb:


> Am ende steht ganz Fett da reviewed on Xbox 360 ...oder hab ich jetzt was verpasst XD ansonsten klingt es alles sehr interessant...die frage ist..MW3 oder Skyrim -.-


 
Was soll das für eine Frage sein? Episches Rollenspiel gegen dümmliches Moorhuhngeballer...


----------



## TimmyJo (6. November 2011)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> Ich denke,die wertung ist gerechtfertigt, aber wenn die PC Version getestet wird, gibt es auf keinen Fall 95%...eher 90... sicher wird das Menu ein MInuspunkt oder eventuell schwache Texturen...


 
Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das Skyrim eine bessere Grafik auf der XBOX hat als auf dem PC 

Mit sicherheit wird es auch besser mit der Maus+ Tastatur zu spielen.

Bis auf die Konsolige Menü steuerung.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (6. November 2011)

Hmm leute da hab ihr mich aber falsch verstanden 
ich persönlich gebe Skyrim jetzt schon 99,9%.Die Menuführung ist mir doch wurscht!
Ich hoffe ja nur wirklich das Bethesda sein versprechen einhält und die Grafik aufm PC echt besser ist , obwohl ich Skyrim sowieso nur auf Mittleren Optionen Spielen werden kann.


----------



## 24hCamper (6. November 2011)

Also ich kann TimmyJo nur zustimmen! Du glaubst doch wirklich nicht ernsthaft daran das die xBox360 Version grafisch mit der PC Version zu vergleichen ist oO
Die PC Version wird mit sicherheit noch um einiges besser aussehen!!


----------



## Mentor501 (6. November 2011)

Der Test ist ja grauenvoll *schauder*, man erfährt praktisch nichts über das Spiel, nur das was man eh schon wusste, und nebenbei noch viel überschwengliches Blabla mit komplett fehlender Substanz.
Da war mir damals der Oblivion Test der PCGames sogar lieber, obwohl jener damals die besten Quests des Spiels quasi gespoilert hat sowie im darauf folgenden Nachtest des gepatchten Spiels sogar noch ein dickes Fettes Bild samt Unterschrift des Endes vom Spiel zeigte!


----------



## h00b3rT (6. November 2011)

Longinos schrieb:


> Wenn The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim so gut währe würde das Printmagazin Atomic nicht das einzige Magazin sein das so früh testen darf. Immerhin dürften solche Wertungen die Vorbestellungen nochmals in die Höhe treiben!!!


 
Damit wollen die kein schlechtes Spiel verheimlichen, sondern ihr Produkt schützen. Die Xbox360 Version kannst du schon überall im Netz ziehen. Die hat Beth sicherlich nur deswegen im Vorfeld rausgerückt, weil viele derzeit an dem XGD3 zu knabbern haben - mal abgesehen davon, dass nur noch ganz aktuell geflashte 360er das nötige Update vertragen.
Alles Einschränkungen, die es am PC nicht gibt. Wird da eine Version geleaked, dauert es ein, zwei Tage, bis einer von den üblichen Verdächtigen (Skidrow, Razor, Reloaded...) mit dem passenden Crack um die Ecke kommt und es fallen massig potentielle Käufer weg. Gerade bei einem Spiel, das wirklich viele herbeisehnen und dazu bereit sind sofort die 50 Tacken abzudrücken, nur damit sie es endlich zocken dürfen (ich übrigens genauso), wäre das für Beth wirklich ganz großer Käse.

Achso... Skyrim vs. Kriegsshooter XYZ ?! Die Frage ist ja wohl hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint. Das ist ja, als würde man sich (für den gleichen Preis) zwischen 'nem Wiesmann und 'nem Corsa entscheiden müssen.


----------



## philipp141294 (6. November 2011)

Bin bei Skyrim nicht im geringsten skeptisch aber das ist doch kein test


----------



## audiodesign (6. November 2011)

Die ersten Tests sind immer zu hoch, weil sie von den selben Leuten verfasst werden, welche den Hype auch mittragen. Obwohl der Tester schreibt, er sei nicht so ein RPG Fan sagt der Test doch sehr wenig aus. Die Tests in deutschen Magazinen sind Klassen besser. Ich frage mich, wie viel Zeit dieser Tester wirklich investierte. Wie ist die Spielmechanik, die Sprachausgabe, die Stimmung im Spiel, die Animationen, die Balance, die Qualität der Quests?


----------



## GreatReaper534 (6. November 2011)

Developer: id Software?


----------



## neuron42 (6. November 2011)

Sagt glaub ich viel über den Test aus wenn da als developer ID-Software steht. Ich denke
das man sich da nicht viel mit dem Spiel beschäftigt hat.

Diesen Test kann man nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (6. November 2011)

guter test, so soll er sein kurz & knackig xD

aber wie können die schon ne wertung vergeben, dachte das seien 300 stunden spielzeit?!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. November 2011)

audiodesign schrieb:


> Die ersten Tests sind immer zu hoch, weil sie von den selben Leuten verfasst werden, welche den Hype auch mittragen. Obwohl der Tester schreibt, er sei nicht so ein RPG Fan sagt der Test doch sehr wenig aus. Die Tests in deutschen Magazinen sind Klassen besser. Ich frage mich, wie viel Zeit dieser Tester wirklich investierte. Wie ist die Spielmechanik, die Sprachausgabe, die Stimmung im Spiel, die Animationen, die Balance, die Qualität der Quests?


 Wieviel Spielzeit würdest du für einen aussagekräftigen Test angemessen finden?


----------



## cosmo76 (6. November 2011)

TimmyJo schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das Skyrim eine bessere Grafik auf der XBOX hat als auf dem PC
> 
> Mit sicherheit wird es auch besser mit der Maus+ Tastatur zu spielen.
> 
> Bis auf die Konsolige Menü steuerung.


 
Was er meinte ist, dass die XBOX hier schon ans Limit geht, ein PC jedoch nicht. Deswegen wären hier natürlich Punktabzüge für die PC Version angebracht, da technisch mehr machbar ist, als Skyrim bringt. Bis auf eine bessere Auflösung und Kantenglättung wird die PC Version genau so aussehen wie die XBOX Version.


----------



## ChickenJoe90 (6. November 2011)

Als ich id-Software gelesen habe, musste ich auch erst mal ein großes "WHAT?" loswerden. Id als Entwickler für Skyrim ist so, wie Quentin Tarantino in der Regie von der Hobbit.


----------



## TimmyJo (6. November 2011)

cosmo76 schrieb:


> Was er meinte ist, dass die XBOX hier schon ans Limit geht, ein PC jedoch nicht. Deswegen wären hier natürlich Punktabzüge für die PC Version angebracht, da technisch mehr machbar ist, als Skyrim bringt. Bis auf eine bessere Auflösung und Kantenglättung wird die PC Version genau so aussehen wie die XBOX Version.


 
ah ok aus der Sicht ergibt das Sinn.


----------



## Krampfkeks (6. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Wieviel Spielzeit würdest du für einen aussagekräftigen Test angemessen finden?


Ich würde sagen das kommt ganz auf die Dauer der Hauptquestreihe an. Etwa das 2-3  fache davon, da Elder scrolls v.a. durch seine Nebenquest und Entdeckungen lebt.


----------



## audiodesign (6. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Wieviel Spielzeit würdest du für einen aussagekräftigen Test angemessen finden?


 
Nicht jedes Spiel benötigt gleich viel Zeit, um einen guten Überblick zu erlangen. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass man ein Spiel sicher einmal durchgespielt haben muss, um eine abschliessende Meinung zu bilden, was vor allem auch die Story betrifft. Im Fall von Skyrim mit vielen Nebenquests, welche bei Oblivion der grössere und meiner Meinung nach bessere Inhalt war als die Hauptquest, gehört es auch dazu, einen Teil dieser Nebenquests zu erfahren. 
Wenn man also Modern Warfare in 8 Stunden durchspielt, reicht dies vielleicht schon. Bei Rage war es ein bisschen mehr und bei Skyrim wird es noch mehr sein. 

Ein Grund warum ich die investierte Zeit bei diesem Test von Atomic anzweifle, ist das Fehlen von Informationen welche nicht bereits schon bekannt waren und im Netz zu finden sind. Es gibt ein illegal geleaktes Video von den ersten Stunden Gameplay, in welches ich kurz reinschaute, welches mehr Schlüsse zulässt, als in diesem Test ansatzweise zur Sprache gebracht wurden. Ausserdem gibt es keine Informationen über die Eindrücke anderer Städte und Regionen in der Spielwelt, über das Design, Architekturm usw.

Desweiteren muss ich sagen, dass mich die Wertungszahl nicht stark interessiert. Die verschiedenen Punkte im Text des Testes und das Fazit des Testers sind viel aufschlussreicher als eine Zahl. Was nützt mir 90%, wenn mir das Gameplay nicht liegt?
Ich wünsche euch in der Redaktion jedenfalls viel Spass beim Testen und schaue vorwärts auf euren Bericht.


----------



## Darknomis806 (6. November 2011)

id software entwickelt skyrim? dachte bethesda entwickelt und publisht es^^


----------



## Hamfred (6. November 2011)

audiodesign schrieb:


> Nicht jedes Spiel benötigt gleich viel Zeit, um einen guten Überblick zu erlangen. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass man ein Spiel sicher einmal durchgespielt haben muss, um eine abschliessende Meinung zu bilden, was vor allem auch die Story betrifft. Im Fall von Skyrim mit vielen Nebenquests, welche bei Oblivion der grössere und meiner Meinung nach bessere Inhalt war als die Hauptquest, gehört es auch dazu, einen Teil dieser Nebenquests zu erfahren.
> Wenn man also Modern Warfare in 8 Stunden durchspielt, reicht dies vielleicht schon. Bei Rage war es ein bisschen mehr und bei Skyrim wird es noch mehr sein.
> 
> ...


 
Habe mich extra angemeldet, nur um diesen Kommentar zu bestätigen! Ich finde es eine ziemliche Frechheit, Spiele zu bewerten, die nicht einmal durchgespielt wurden. Eine Filmkritik schreibe ich ja auch nicht nach 30 Minuten des Anschauens, ein Buch muss man auch erst ganz lesen um es bewerten zu können. Jeder Journalist, oder jeder der denkt er sei einer, disqualifiziert sich in Glaubwürdigkeit und Intellekt, wenn er dermaßen vorgeht. Ein Spiel muss komplett durchgespielt werden, dann wird bewertet - wem das nicht gefällt, der muss sich einen anderen Beruf suchen.


----------



## Sirius89 (6. November 2011)

Harrrrr am Freitag erstmal in den Saturn spazieren und mitnehmen das Spiel. 

Kein RL ich komme.


----------



## 1220borki (6. November 2011)

MAN KANN DIESE VIDEOS NICH AUFN IPAD SEHEN ZUM KOTZEN!!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (6. November 2011)

wie kommt ihr eigtl alle darauf das die PC version besser sein wird?
Bethesda hat da schon klar nd deutlich gesagt das hier nur ein dx11 modus impliziert wird und komplett ohne dx11 effekte ansonsten is alles exakt wie auf konsole Oo..


----------



## cydrake (6. November 2011)

1220borki schrieb:


> MAN KANN DIESE VIDEOS NICH AUFN IPAD SEHEN ZUM KOTZEN!!


 
Hab deinen Fehler gefunden: "AUFN IPAD" also -Caps, you Mad now ?


----------



## Longinos (6. November 2011)

wie kommt ihr eigtl alle darauf das die PC version besser sein wird?

Vermutlich wird nicht  Bethesda  Skyrim auf dem PC besser machen das hat Oblivion schon gezeigt, aber auf die Community-Mods bin ich schon gespannt.
Deshalb werde ich mir auch Skyrim als Goty Edition kaufen (Skyrim+Addon+DLC+zahlreiche Mods) da dürfte sich das Warten auch auszahlen finde ich!
Und vieleicht Spiele ich dann Skyrim auch schon in 3D.


----------



## linzn (6. November 2011)

zu dem thema mit dem durchspielen und dann testen:

ich hab in meiner freundesliste auf der 360 einen redakteur einer deutschen gaming seite. 
der hat in spielen, wie z.B aktuell rage nichtmal die ersten 2-3 storyrelevanten erfolge, die man nach 1-2h zocken bekommt und schreibt dennoch Tests über diese games.
und das eigentlich bei jedem Test, der von ihm geschreiben wurde. 
Soviel zum durchspielen und dann testen


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. November 2011)

Hamfred schrieb:


> Habe mich extra angemeldet, nur um diesen Kommentar zu bestätigen! Ich finde es eine ziemliche Frechheit, Spiele zu bewerten, die nicht einmal durchgespielt wurden. Eine Filmkritik schreibe ich ja auch nicht nach 30 Minuten des Anschauens, ein Buch muss man auch erst ganz lesen um es bewerten zu können. Jeder Journalist, oder jeder der denkt er sei einer, disqualifiziert sich in Glaubwürdigkeit und Intellekt, wenn er dermaßen vorgeht. Ein Spiel muss komplett durchgespielt werden, dann wird bewertet - wem das nicht gefällt, der muss sich einen anderen Beruf suchen.


 
Durchspielen ist klar - aber was heißt das für euch im konkreten Fall von Skyrim? Alle Hauptquests? Alle Gilden? Alle Nebenquests? Oder einfach alles, also 200+ Stunden?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. November 2011)

linzn schrieb:


> zu dem thema mit dem durchspielen und dann testen:
> 
> ich hab in meiner freundesliste auf der 360 einen redakteur einer deutschen gaming seite.
> der hat in spielen, wie z.B aktuell rage nichtmal die ersten 2-3 storyrelevanten erfolge, die man nach 1-2h zocken bekommt und schreibt dennoch Tests über diese games.
> ...


 Du weißt doch aber nicht, auf welcher Plattform er getestet hat. Vielleicht hat er Rage auf PC lang und breit durchgespielt und sich dann eben nochmal die Konsolenfassungen ein paar Stunden lang angesehen, um Technik, Steuerung, usw... beurteilen zu können.


----------



## linzn (6. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Du weißt doch aber nicht, auf welcher Plattform er getestet hat. Vielleicht hat er Rage auf PC lang und breit durchgespielt und sich dann eben nochmal die Konsolenfassungen ein paar Stunden lang angesehen, um Technik, Steuerung, usw... beurteilen zu können.


 
das ist eine reine 360gaming seite, also erwarte ich dort auch einen test zur konsolenfassung, oder nicht?  es passiert aber auch bei spielen, die nicht für pc erschienen sind. als beispiel nenn ich hier mal darksouls .. und sag jetzt nicht, er hat auch ne ps3 und hat es dort ausgiebig gespielt


----------



## Wamboland (6. November 2011)

linzn schrieb:


> zu dem thema mit dem durchspielen und dann testen:
> 
> ich hab in meiner freundesliste auf der 360 einen redakteur einer deutschen gaming seite.
> der hat in spielen, wie z.B aktuell rage nichtmal die ersten 2-3 storyrelevanten erfolge, die man nach 1-2h zocken bekommt und schreibt dennoch Tests über diese games.
> ...


 
Ich bezweifele das der mit seinem Account die Tests macht ... dafür gibt es normal eigene.


----------



## linzn (6. November 2011)

also sorry, aber dass kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. vorallem seh ich ihn ja zocken. ne stunde später ist der test auf der seite und im spiel hat er dann 2 erfolge ..


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. November 2011)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele das der mit seinem Account die Tests macht ... dafür gibt es normal eigene.


 So ist es in der Tat in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## linzn (6. November 2011)

wo liegt dann der sinn? 
er hat einen acc zum testen in dem er das spiel durch hat. natürlich legt er das spiel danach in seinen normalen acc und macht 2 erfolge .. lol ??
aber versucht nur die "redakteurenehre" zu erhalten, ist ja euer gutes recht  ..


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. November 2011)

linzn schrieb:


> wo liegt dann der sinn?
> er hat einen acc zum testen in dem er das spiel durch hat. natürlich legt er das spiel danach in seinen normalen acc und macht 2 erfolge .. lol ??
> aber versucht nur die "redakteurenehre" zu erhalten, ist ja euer gutes recht  ..


 Klar macht das Sinn. Man spielt das Spiel durch, schreibt den Test, stellt dabei aber fest, dass man nochmal etwas nachprüfen will und legt das Spiel nochmals ein. So einfach ist das. Oder vielleicht wollte der Kollege es einfach nochmal kurz anspielen, privat und aus Lust und Laune. Vielleicht wollte er's auch einem Kumpel zeigen oder seine Freundin hat es ne halbe Stunde lang gespielt. So viele Möglichkeiten. Will ja nicht irgendwelche unbekannten Kollegen verteidigen, aber du bist da vielleicht doch etwas voreilig.  Viele Redakteure nutzen Test-Accounts und bewusst nicht ihre privaten Konsolen bzw Accounts. Unter anderem, damit Leute wie du sich nicht vorab die Achievements anschauen und daraus falsche Schlüsse ziehen können.


----------



## linzn (6. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Klar macht das Sinn. Man spielt das Spiel durch, schreibt den Test, stellt dabei aber fest, dass man nochmal etwas nachprüfen will und legt das Spiel nochmals ein. So einfach ist das. Oder vielleicht wollte der Kollege es einfach nochmal kurz anspielen, privat und aus Lust und Laune. Vielleicht wollte er's auch einem Kumpel zeigen oder seine Freundin hat es ne halbe Stunde lang gespielt. So viele Möglichkeiten. Will ja nicht irgendwelche unbekannten Kollegen verteidigen, aber du bist da vielleicht doch etwas voreilig.  Viele Redakteure nutzen Test-Accounts und bewusst nicht ihre privaten Konsolen bzw Accounts. Unter anderem, damit Leute wie du sich nicht vorab die Achievements anschauen und daraus falsche Schlüsse ziehen können.


 
Da ich es wirklich nicht zu 100% belegen kann, stimme ich mal deiner Aussage zu, dass ich hier vielleicht ein wenig zu voreilig und naiv bin.
Dennoch blieb eben ein fader Beigeschmack, wenn ich diese Tests las. Vorallem, weil man am geschriebenen eben merkte, dass sich der Test nur auf Tatsachen aufbaut, die auch schon VOR dem Release zumeist bekannt waren 
Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass es bei allen "Gaming-Seiten" so der Regelfall ist. Doch denke ich aber, dass es auch in eurem "Milieu" schwarze Schafe gibt. Sieht man ja wieder hier am Skyrim Test, auch wenn ich bei so einem gewaltigen Spiel wirklich nicht erwarte, dass sich ein Redakteur 200+ Stunden hinhockt, um dann erst einen Test zu schreiben.

Und Achievments sind doch sowieso schon immer 2 Wochen vor Release bekannt ..


----------



## Peerman (6. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Klar macht das Sinn. Man spielt das Spiel durch, schreibt den Test, stellt dabei aber fest, dass man nochmal etwas nachprüfen will und legt das Spiel nochmals ein. So einfach ist das. Oder vielleicht wollte der Kollege es einfach nochmal kurz anspielen, privat und aus Lust und Laune. Vielleicht wollte er's auch einem Kumpel zeigen oder seine Freundin hat es ne halbe Stunde lang gespielt. So viele Möglichkeiten. Will ja nicht irgendwelche unbekannten Kollegen verteidigen, aber du bist da vielleicht doch etwas voreilig.  Viele Redakteure nutzen Test-Accounts und bewusst nicht ihre privaten Konsolen bzw Accounts. Unter anderem, damit Leute wie du sich nicht vorab die Achievements anschauen und daraus falsche Schlüsse ziehen können.


 
Offtopic: Wollte nur mal sagen das ich es überhaubt sehr gut finde das sich die Redakteure hier überhaupt auf eine Diskussion einlassen, das sieht man heutzutage nur noch selten 

Ontopic(wenn das so heißt?): Gebe Hernn Schütz Recht, es giebt viele Gründe ein Spiel spater noch ein mal einzulegen auch auf einem anderen account. 
Wenn du ihn in deiner Freundesliste hast frag ihn doch einfach mal, mehr als dich hassen und blocken kann er ja nicht


----------



## AzraelxXx (6. November 2011)

Developer: idSoftware, denen scheint ein unschöner Fehler unterlaufen zu sein. 

Bestätigt aber in gewissen Maße meine Meinung über die Aussagekräftigkeit dieses "Tests".


----------



## linzn (6. November 2011)

da hast du recht, finde ich auch sehr angenehm, dass sich ein Redakteur auf so eine Diskussion einlässt. Ich glaub ich häng jetzt öfter hier rum 

Ihn zu fragen hab ich vorhin begonnen, weil mich die Diskussion hier jetzt dazu angestossen hat, auch wenn ich das auf dieser Gaming-Seite schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr beobachte.
Und da ich ihn ja nicht persönlich kenne, ist es mir auch recht egal ob er mich hasst und blockt 


zu Skyrim: Auch wenn der Test Banane ist, hab ich stark die Vermutung, Skyrim heimst auch kurz nach Release solche Traumnoten bei "seriösen" Gamingmagazinen ein. Ich freu mich auf Freitag  .. auch wenn ich noch ein wenig DarkSouls vor mir hab  .. und für DS muss sogar bf3 hinten anstehen, obwohl ich eigentlich vom Shooter-Genre komme


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (6. November 2011)

Als ob ein Exklusiver Tester ein Spiel zerreißen bzw. nicht in den höchsten Tönen loben würde. Da warte ich noch auf andere Test ab und halt auf die Meinung der Community.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (6. November 2011)

Hab in einen Video gesehn man kann sich in einen Werwolf verwandeln !! geilo


----------



## audiodesign (6. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Durchspielen ist klar - aber was heißt das für euch im konkreten Fall von Skyrim? Alle Hauptquests? Alle Gilden? Alle Nebenquests? Oder einfach alles, also 200+ Stunden?


 
Hallo Felix, toller Einsatz von dir hier das Forum am Sonntag zu besuchen!

Wie gesagt, Skyrim durchspielen und einige Nebenquests, also in diesem Fall sicher auch eine Gilde bis zum "Oberhaupt" durchspielen. Ich erwarte nicht von einem Spieletester, dass er alles bis zur letzten Textur kennt. 
Was ist das Spielgefühl von einem Rollenspiel mit offener Welt? Man möchte erkunden gehen und nicht nur dem roten Faden hinterher rennen, man möchte austesten und Grenzen überschreiten, um zu beobachten, was passiert. Man möchte die Figuren, die Geschichte und die Stimmung erfahren, richtig eintauchen. Also ich glaube, dies geht den Spielern und den Spieleredakteuren so. 
Genau so würde ich bei einem Test vorgehen. Wie ihr es genau macht, weiss ich nicht, da ihr noch viele andere Kriterien im Test habt und abdecken müsst. 
Ich weiss nicht wie lange die Quests gehen, daher kann ich auch keine genauen Zahlen sagen. Bei Oblivion hatte ich  für fast beinahe alles über 60 Stunden benötigt. Von daher gehe ich bei einem ernsthaften Test von Skyrim von ca. 40 Stunden aus. Kommt darauf an, wie lange die Hauptquest ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2011)

Auf das Spiel freut sich doch eh jeder Rollenspieler. Schließlich ist die Elder Scrolls Reihe die letzte oder eine der letzten Hardcore-Rollenspielreihe(n). Noch eine Reihe bei der man keinen Wert legt auf Inszenierung oder besonders Filmisch daherzukommen, sondern auf spielerische Freiheit, Erkundungsdrang, Interaktion mit der Spielwelt. So sollte es ja auch bei einem guten Rollenspiel sein. Deswegen mag ich die Reihe ja auch so, weil man da das bekommt, was mittlerweile bei fast allen anderen Rollenspielen komplett oder in großen Teilen fehlt.


----------



## hagren (6. November 2011)

Die Fallout-Reihe ist ähnlich gut, wenn nicht sogar besser als cRPG- vor allem New Vegas. Das ist einmal ein wirklich freies Spiel!


----------



## Rod86 (6. November 2011)

also fallout 3 mit der elder scrolls reihe vergleichen grenzt ja fast an hochverrat. da kann ich ja gleich wheelman mit gta5 vergleichen )


----------



## nyldan (6. November 2011)

Hab' den Test im Original grad' mal durchgelesen und muss den vorherigen Postern dahingehend rechtgeben, dass das Ganze nicht nach einer gründlichen Analyse klingt.

Die Sachen, die hier erwähnt werden kommen alle in den offiziellen Trailern oder in dem inoffiziellen First20 Video vor, so gesehen hätte auch ich den Test schreiben können, obwohl ich das Spiel nicht mal gesehen habe.

Außerdem ist bei "exklusiven" Reviews eh immer Vorsicht geboten, obwohl Alle immer hoch und heilig beteuern dass es hier keine Absprachen gibt. Fragt sich dann nur, wie irgendeine Zeitschrift wohl zu der Ehre kommt, ein Spiel exklusiv testen zu dürfen...

Trotzdem bin ich mir sicher, dass das Ding großartig werden wird, man muss sich nur die bisherigen Bethesda- RPGs anschauen.
Jedes war in meisten Dingen besser als sein Vorgänger, sie haben eindeutig von Spiel zu Spiel dazugelernt. (Auch wenn einiges Mist war, wie z.B. die mitlevelnden Mobs in Oblivion, aber auch das haben sie recht schnell eingesehen.)

Ich hab' mir auf jeden Fall für nächstes WE nix weiter vorgenommen, bleibt nur zu hoffen dass meine UK Version rechtzeitig eintrifft.


----------



## audiodesign (6. November 2011)

Rod86 schrieb:


> also fallout 3 mit der elder scrolls reihe vergleichen grenzt ja fast an hochverrat. da kann ich ja gleich wheelman mit gta5 vergleichen )


 
Nanana. Es sind die selben Entwickler.


----------



## nyldan (6. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf das Spiel freut sich doch eh jeder Rollenspieler. Schließlich ist die Elder Scrolls Reihe die letzte oder eine der letzten Hardcore-Rollenspielreihe(n). Noch eine Reihe bei der man keinen Wert legt auf Inszenierung oder besonders Filmisch daherzukommen, sondern auf spielerische Freiheit, Erkundungsdrang, Interaktion mit der Spielwelt. So sollte es ja auch bei einem guten Rollenspiel sein. Deswegen mag ich die Reihe ja auch so, weil man da das bekommt, was mittlerweile bei fast allen anderen Rollenspielen komplett oder in großen Teilen fehlt.


 
Wie Recht Du hast, Elder Scrolls ist (leider) die einzige Reihe, die die Fahne guter alter RPG's auf dem PC noch hochhält.
(Was nicht heissen soll dass es keine anderen guten RPG's gibt, Witcher 2 war z.B. auch ein sehr guter Titel, aber für meinen Geschmack einfach zu linear und zuviel von der Haupt- Story gezogen.)

Hoffen wir nur, dass die Konsolen- Anpassungen nicht noch schlimmer geworden sind (das Interface in Oblivion war ja im Vergleich zu Morrowind wirklich gruselig, detto bei Fallout 3 und FA NV), dann kann eigentlich fast nix mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## Mentor501 (7. November 2011)

nyldan schrieb:


> Wie Recht Du hast, Elder Scrolls ist (leider) die einzige Reihe, die die Fahne guter alter RPG's auf dem PC noch hochhält.
> (Was nicht heissen soll dass es keine anderen guten RPG's gibt, Witcher 2 war z.B. auch ein sehr guter Titel, aber für meinen Geschmack einfach zu linear und zuviel von der Haupt- Story gezogen.)
> 
> Hoffen wir nur, dass die Konsolen- Anpassungen nicht noch schlimmer geworden sind (das Interface in Oblivion war ja im Vergleich zu Morrowind wirklich gruselig, detto bei Fallout 3 und FA NV), dann kann eigentlich fast nix mehr schiefgehen.


 
Ich habe Shadow_Man's Kommentar zwar positiv bewertet, aber meiner Meinung nach würde bessere Inszenierung auch nicht schaden, das was man im Anfangs Video gesehen hat war zwar ein eindeutiger Schritt hin zu Kinofeeling in der Haupthandlung, aber noch sehr dilletantisch umgesetzt, dem Spielspaß wird es dennoch keinen Abbruch tun.

Das TES "Hardcore" RPGs seien ist aber IMO Unsinn, Oblivion z.B. hatte nun wirklich nichts mit Hardcore zu tun, "TES- Oldschool" trifft es da schon eher, da die TES Reihe nie weit vom eigenen Prinzip abgerückt ist.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mehr als ~2000 Std. meines Lebens allein mit Oblivion verbracht habe, bleibt mir beim bloßen Gedanken daran der Mund offen stehen, das entspricht beinahe einem viertel Jahr ohne Schlaf und Nahrung Zocken, wenn ich mich dann noch erinnere dass ich die Hauptquest erst nach weit über 1500 Stunden beendete (der Rest floss in Nebenquests, Erkunden und Abermillionen von Mods) was praktisch über ein Jahr später war, und dann noch daran denke, dass mir danach nie wieder ein Spiel über den Weg lief, dass auch nur annähernd so viel Spaß und Freude in mir aufkommen ließ, frage ich mich wie ich überhaupt so lange warten konnte...


----------



## Morathi (7. November 2011)

Was die Reihe für mich ausmacht ist natürlich erstens die Freiheit, zu tun und zu lassen was man will. Zumz weiten allerdings vor allem die Mods. Die TES-Spiele leben einfach von einer extrem lebendigen und kreativen Modding-Community, die dafür sorgt, dass man auch 6 Jahre später noch unfassbar viel Spaß mit dem Spiel haben kann und es zudem nicht wirklich alt wird!


----------



## Thought (7. November 2011)

Need Infos über PS3 Version ....


----------



## IlllIIlllI (7. November 2011)

cool cool
mich wunderts nich das die guten alten RPG aussterben.
aber wieviele gegner modelle solls überhaupt geben? bisher hab ich nur drachen und menschen gesehen.


----------



## Vordack (7. November 2011)

Was mich am Test am meisten aufhorchen läßt ist dass der Tester mit den Vorgängern wenig anfangen konnte, genau wie ich. Werds mir wohl doch kaufen.


----------



## vyc (7. November 2011)

Rod86 schrieb:


> also fallout 3 mit der elder scrolls reihe vergleichen grenzt ja fast an hochverrat. da kann ich ja gleich wheelman mit gta5 vergleichen )


 
klar kann man fallout 3 mit tes vergleichen, jedenfalls mit oblivion. "oblivion with guns" sag ich da nur 

bis auf das setting und klassen/skills (oblivion) gegenüber perks (f3) gibt es da keine wirklichen unterschiede. das grundgerüst und das gameplay waren bei beiden spielen fast identisch. f3 spielte sich in der tat wie oblivion. gab ja auch massig mods, die einfach von oblivion nach f3 konvertiert wurden.

was skyrim angeht: es wird sicherlich ein top spiel! die kleinen unzulänglichkeiten, die es von oblivion, aber auch von f3 "erben" wird, wie zb konsolen-menus, perk-system usw. lassen sich dank der mitgelieferten tools schnellstens per mod "korrigieren". und dafür wird die tes-community - wie immer - sehr fix sorgen! 

freu mich jedenfalls drauf, genau das richtige game für demnächst lange winterabende!


----------



## MrBigX (7. November 2011)

Steam! Argh! Kann mann den garnichts mehr spielen heutzutage?
(Jedenfalls legal. Weil gecrackt gibts das mit Sicherheit auch - nur eben ohne Steam.)


----------



## nataSic (7. November 2011)

drang nach spiel > hass auf steam = vorbestellen müssen...lol


----------



## MrCry3Angel (8. November 2011)

so habs mir heute im Media Markt geholt ! freu freu und Grins ^_^ wird heute eine durchzechte Nacht werden ich sehe schonn !


----------



## Anarchox666 (8. November 2011)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> so habs mir heute im Media Markt geholt ! freu freu und Grins ^_^ wird heute eine durchzechte Nacht werden ich sehe schonn !


 
Screenshot (also Bild von Quittung in dem Fall ^^) or it didn't happen! Davon abgesehen kannst du nur zocken wenn es Steam freischaltet und das ist am Freitag. Oder sind hier etwa Cracks im Spiel?


----------



## Brexten (8. November 2011)

Anarchox666 schrieb:


> Screenshot (also Bild von Quittung in dem Fall ^^) or it didn't happen! Davon abgesehen kannst du nur zocken wenn es Steam freischaltet und das ist am Freitag. Oder sind hier etwa Cracks im Spiel?


 
Cracks sind bisher nicht erschienen, sowas währe schon längst mit einer "skandalösen" News hier bedacht worden...


----------



## Lordex (8. November 2011)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> so habs mir heute im Media Markt geholt ! freu freu und Grins ^_^ wird heute eine durchzechte Nacht werden ich sehe schonn !


 Bilder....?

Ansonsten sabbel ma weiter Mist!

Hab heute bei meinem MM angerufen und die haben janischt!


----------



## Dwayn (8. November 2011)

naja... oblivion und morrowind haben auch haufenweise gute Bewertungen bekommen und hat sich dann als unendlich langweilig und schlecht rausgestellt.


----------



## Exarion007 (8. November 2011)

Anarchox666 schrieb:


> Screenshot (also Bild von Quittung in dem Fall ^^) or it didn't happen! Davon abgesehen kannst du nur zocken wenn es Steam freischaltet und das ist am Freitag. Oder sind hier etwa Cracks im Spiel?



läuft es denn über steam? hab davon bisher nichts gehört


----------



## Amanra (9. November 2011)

Dwayn schrieb:


> naja... oblivion und morrowind haben auch haufenweise gute Bewertungen bekommen und hat sich dann als unendlich langweilig und schlecht rausgestellt.


 
Naja, wenn Du das wirklich so empfunden hast, dann solltest du von Skyrim einfach die Finger lassen und dir ein anderes Spiele-Genre suchen, das besser zu Dir passt


----------



## MrCry3Angel (9. November 2011)

Hier das lets play Skyrim für alle : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gseOE881y-0


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Amanra schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du das wirklich so empfunden hast, dann solltest du von Skyrim einfach die Finger lassen und dir ein anderes Spiele-Genre suchen, das besser zu Dir passt


 
Wieso? Nur weil sie Dir und der Mehrheit gefallen? Dir ist schon klar daß das was die Mehrheit der Menschen für gut empfindet, normalerweise eher mit den Begriff "casual" zu betiteln ist? 

Nur weil Dwayn und ich mehr von einem Spiel wollen als was das leere Morrowind und das hohle Oblivion bieten sollen wir uns ein anderes Genre suchen? Nein, ich denke das lassen wir 

Aber mal was anderes, er Tester hat ganz am Anfang geschrieben daß Skyrim nicht viel mit Morrowind und Oblivion gemeint hat, also sind meine Hoffnungen hoch


----------



## MrCry3Angel (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso? Nur weil sie Dir und der Mehrheit gefallen? Dir ist schon klar daß das was die Mehrheit der Menschen für gut empfindet, normalerweise eher mit den Begriff "casual" zu betiteln ist?
> 
> Nur weil Dwayn und ich mehr von einem Spiel wollen als was das leere Morrowind und das hohle Oblivion bieten sollen wir uns ein anderes Genre suchen? Nein, ich denke das lassen wir
> 
> Aber mal was anderes, er Tester hat ganz am Anfang geschrieben daß Skyrim nicht viel mit Morrowind und Oblivion gemeint hat, also sind meine Hoffnungen hoch



Ich will doch schwer hoffen das es ähnlichkeiten zu Morrowind o. Oblivion gibt !° beide Grandiose Rollenspiel Games ! Außerdem verstehe ich dich nicht du fandest Morrowind u. Oblivion langweilig !?! du hast ein Rad ab !
für mich gehören die mit der Gothic Reihe zu den besten Rollenspielen überhaupt ^^


----------



## Amanra (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso? Nur weil sie Dir und der Mehrheit gefallen? Dir ist schon klar daß das was die Mehrheit der Menschen für gut empfindet, normalerweise eher mit den Begriff "casual" zu betiteln ist?
> 
> Nur weil Dwayn und ich mehr von einem Spiel wollen als was das leere Morrowind und das hohle Oblivion bieten sollen wir uns ein anderes Genre suchen? Nein, ich denke das lassen wir
> 
> Aber mal was anderes, er Tester hat ganz am Anfang geschrieben daß Skyrim nicht viel mit Morrowind und Oblivion gemeint hat, also sind meine Hoffnungen hoch


 
Da würde mich mal interessieren, was genau an Morrowind und Oblivion langweilig gewesen sein soll, bei der Fülle an zu entdeckenden Dingen, Landschaften, Eindrücken, Quests etc.. bzw wie deiner Meinung nach dann ein gutes Rollenspiel aussehen soll.

Casual ist für mich eigentlich DAS Horrorwort der gegenwärtigen Spieletrends in dem Sinne das alles viel kürzer und seichter wird. Da kauft man ein Spiel und kanns nach 6 Stunden ins Regal stellen. Genau hier erscheint mir die Elder-Scrolls-Reihe noch eine Fahne hochzuhalten...die der riesigen Rollenspielwelt, in die man hundert, zweihundert  - mits Mods auch mehr  - Stunden eintauchen kann.

Und ich denke und hoffe auch, dass Skyrim klar erkennbar in der Tradition von Morrowind, Oblivion und Fallout 3 stehen wird.


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Amanra schrieb:


> Da würde mich mal interessieren, was genau an Morrowind und Oblivion langweilig gewesen sein soll, bei der Fülle an zu entdeckenden Dingen, Landschaften, Eindrücken, Quests etc.. bzw wie deiner Meinung nach dann ein gutes Rollenspiel aussehen soll.
> 
> Casual ist für mich eigentlich DAS Horrorwort der gegenwärtigen Spieletrends in dem Sinne das alles viel kürzer und seichter wird. Da kauft man ein Spiel und kanns nach 6 Stunden ins Regal stellen. Genau hier erscheint mir die Elder-Scrolls-Reihe noch eine Fahne hochzuhalten...die der riesigen Rollenspielwelt, in die man hundert, zweihundert  - mits Mods auch mehr  - Stunden eintauchen kann.
> 
> Und ich denke und hoffe auch, dass Skyrim klar erkennbar in der Tradition von Morrowind, Oblivion und Fallout 3 stehen wird.



Was mir an Morrowind nicht gefiel war die leere Speilwelt. Du mußt verstehen, ich habe davor Gothic 2 gespielt und war von der Fauna und Flora derart begeistert da allesso lebendig wirkte. Bei Morrowind kam es mir dagegen riesig aber leer vor. Oblivion war für mich nur ein Grafikblender. Selbstauflevelnde Monster, ich bitte Dich. Ich hab nichts gegen Mods, aber als die rauskamen hatte ich es längst wieder deinstalliert.

Mir ist klar daß casusal das Horrorwort der meißten Gamer ist. Wenn ich es mir noch mal überlege war es wohl falsch gewählt, was die Aussage aber nicht falsch macht (nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel)

Du redest von eintauchen... In Ultima bin ich eingetaucht, in Wizardry bin ich eingetaucht, in Mass Effect bin ich eingetaucht, in Dragon Age bin ich eingetaucht, in Gothic bin ich eingetaucht, um nur einige zu nennen. Aber nur weil es viel zu entdecken gibt und die Welt riesig ist soll ich eintauchen? Sorry, aber mich hat die Story absolut nicht gefesellt. The Witcher oder G2 istwohl das Gegenbeispiel. Lange nicht so groß, dennoch eine Welt voller Leben in der man echt das Gefühl hat drin zu sein. Das konnte mir ein Bethesda Spiel nie geben - ich hoffe dass es anders wird.


----------



## stawacz (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was mir an Morrowind nicht gefiel war die leere Speilwelt. Du mußt verstehen, ich habe davor Gothic 2 gespielt und war von der Fauna und Flora derart begeistert da allesso lebendig wirkte. Bei Morrowind kam es mir dagegen riesig aber leer vor. Oblivion war für mich nur ein Grafikblender. Selbstauflevelnde Monster, ich bitte Dich. Ich hab nichts gegen Mods, aber als die rauskamen hatte ich es längst wieder deinstalliert.
> 
> Mir ist klar daß casusal das Horrorwort der meißten Gamer ist. Wenn ich es mir noch mal überlege war es wohl falsch gewählt, was die Aussage aber nicht falsch macht (nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel)
> 
> Du redest von eintauchen... In Ultima bin ich eingetaucht, in Wizardry bin ich eingetaucht, in Mass Effect bin ich eingetaucht, in Dragon Age bin ich eingetaucht, in Gothic bin ich eingetaucht, um nur einige zu nennen. Aber nur weil es viel zu entdecken gibt und die Welt riesig ist soll ich eintauchen? Sorry, aber mich hat die Story absolut nicht gefesellt. The Witcher oder G2 istwohl das Gegenbeispiel. Lange nicht so groß, dennoch eine Welt voller Leben in der man echt das Gefühl hat drin zu sein. Das konnte mir ein Bethesda Spiel nie geben - ich hoffe dass es anders wird.


 

na mal sehen,,ich bin grad am runterladen


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. November 2011)

Morrowind, Oblivion und Fallout 3 - sie stehen alle in den Top 10 der Rollenspiele seit 2000. Aber an allen drei ist einiges auszusetzen, so dass kein einziges die 90 knackt.
Morrowind: keine Synchronisation, kein roter Faden in der Story, zu riesige und stellenweise wirklich leere Welt, verlor 2002 gegen Gothic 2
Oblivion: Konsolenmenü, mitlevelnde Gegner, kopierte Dungeons, unübersichtliches Inventar
Fallout 3: das beste der drei Spiele, scheitert m.E. mit 89 nur ganz knapp (an Kleinigkeiten)

Skyrim könnte endlich einige der Fehler korrigieren. Gelingt das, könnte es das erste Bethesda - Spiel werden, was wirklich einen 90er verdient hat.


----------



## Amanra (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was mir an Morrowind nicht gefiel war die leere Speilwelt. Du mußt verstehen, ich habe davor Gothic 2 gespielt und war von der Fauna und Flora derart begeistert da allesso lebendig wirkte. Bei Morrowind kam es mir dagegen riesig aber leer vor. Oblivion war für mich nur ein Grafikblender. Selbstauflevelnde Monster, ich bitte Dich. Ich hab nichts gegen Mods, aber als die rauskamen hatte ich es längst wieder deinstalliert.
> 
> Mir ist klar daß casusal das Horrorwort der meißten Gamer ist. Wenn ich es mir noch mal überlege war es wohl falsch gewählt, was die Aussage aber nicht falsch macht (nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel)
> 
> Du redest von eintauchen... In Ultima bin ich eingetaucht, in Wizardry bin ich eingetaucht, in Mass Effect bin ich eingetaucht, in Dragon Age bin ich eingetaucht, in Gothic bin ich eingetaucht, um nur einige zu nennen. Aber nur weil es viel zu entdecken gibt und die Welt riesig ist soll ich eintauchen? Sorry, aber mich hat die Story absolut nicht gefesellt. The Witcher oder G2 istwohl das Gegenbeispiel. Lange nicht so groß, dennoch eine Welt voller Leben in der man echt das Gefühl hat drin zu sein. Das konnte mir ein Bethesda Spiel nie geben - ich hoffe dass es anders wird.


 
Also ich denke, da spielen natürlich auch die ganz persönlichen Vorlieben eine Rolle. So ist mir z.B. freie Charaktererstellung wichtig und eine eher moralisch ambivalente Spielweise (Witcher) liegt mir auch nicht gerade. 
Hingegen hat mir Dragon Age gut gefallen und Mass Effect sogar begeistert.  Aber gerade deswegen bekümmert es mich, dass z.B Mass Effect keine (echten) open world Elemente hat und nicht modbar ist. 
In Elder Scrolls hingegen kann man immer mal eintauchen und sich eine etwas andere Geschichte schreiben und regelrecht ausleben. Und das zieht mich sehr an.


----------



## springenderBusch (10. November 2011)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Morrowind, Oblivion und Fallout 3 - sie stehen alle in den Top 10 der Rollenspiele seit 2000. Aber an allen drei ist einiges auszusetzen, so dass kein einziges die 90 knackt.
> Morrowind: keine Synchronisation, kein roter Faden in der Story, zu riesige und stellenweise wirklich leere Welt, verlor 2002 gegen Gothic 2
> Oblivion: Konsolenmenü, mitlevelnde Gegner, kopierte Dungeons, unübersichtliches Inventar
> Fallout 3: das beste der drei Spiele, scheitert m.E. mit 89 nur ganz knapp (an Kleinigkeiten)
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, ich bezweifle daß Skyrim eine hohe 80 oder gar 90 verdient. Warum ? Habe mir jetzt auf youtube "let´s play Videos" angeschaut. Man kann noch nichts über die Story und deren Qualität sagen aber eindeutig über die Präsentation. Und diese ist in meinen Augen für Ende 2011 gruselig. Leider wird sich zur PCVersion wie bei Oblivion nichts ändern. Die Menüführung ist echt unterste Schublade. Auch die Grafik ist ein zu bewertendes Kriteritum. Hier ist sie richtig schlecht. Habe den Kopf geschüttelt bei den Spielszenen. Genauso sind die Charakteranimationen nicht mehr zeigemäß. Ich hoffe beim Test wird nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen denn was die Technik angeht hinkt Skyrim deutlich der Konkurrenz hinterher.
Bis zum abschließenden Test von mehreren Quellen widme ich mich wieder Drakensang Am Fluß der Zeit


----------



## Vordack (10. November 2011)

Amanra schrieb:


> Also ich denke, da spielen natürlich auch die ganz persönlichen Vorlieben eine Rolle. So ist mir z.B. freie Charaktererstellung wichtig und eine eher moralisch ambivalente Spielweise (Witcher) liegt mir auch nicht gerade.
> Hingegen hat mir Dragon Age gut gefallen und Mass Effect sogar begeistert.  Aber gerade deswegen bekümmert es mich, dass z.B Mass Effect keine (echten) open world Elemente hat und nicht modbar ist.
> In Elder Scrolls hingegen kann man immer mal eintauchen und sich eine etwas andere Geschichte schreiben und regelrecht ausleben. Und das zieht mich sehr an.



Nein, persönliche Vorlieben Spielen nicht eine Rolle, sie spielen DIE Role 

Mir ist Charerstellung auch wichtig. Allerdings sieht man bei ME und Gothic  (beides unter meinem Favoriten) daß ein RPG auch gut sein kann ohne diese. Beide haben auch keine Open World, sind aber mMn top Spiele.

Worte wie Charaktererstellung und Open World hören sich toll an und eigentlich bin ich auch ein Fan von beiden, allerdings haben mit unter anderem o.g. Spiele gezeigt daß sie für mich nicht das Ausschlaggebende sind um gut zu sein.

Natürlich, mein Traum wäre ME oder Gothic mit Partyspiel (auf G bezogen), einer offenen Spielwelt die viel größer ist als die G2 Welt  und bei dem man jeden seiner Chars selbst erstellen kann. Aber wäre das wirklich so gut? Dann müßten wir auf die ganzen Party-Dialoge aus ME verzichten, was dem Spiel nur schaden würde.

Verstehst Du was ich umständlich versuche zu sagen?


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe beim Test wird nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen denn was die Technik angeht hinkt Skyrim deutlich der Konkurrenz hinterher.
> Bis zum abschließenden Test von mehreren Quellen widme ich mich wieder Drakensang Am Fluß der Zeit


Also willst du damit sagen, Drakensang hat ne bessere Technik als Skyrim?
Naja, ich lass mich mal überraschen und bilde mir heute Nacht mein eigenes Urteil. 
Bin gerade mit Fullspeed am Vorausladen.


----------

